# FBQ question



## silver05 (Nov 22, 2010)

Hi

I have set my filters and the corresponding filter lights are lit. 

My question is, do you leave it in some sort of mode after you are all done. 

Do you leave it saying "run"? Or do you press the freeze button or something?

Thanks for your time.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Not sure I get the question. Behringer has at least 4 or 5 equalizers with a “FBQ” designation. Which one are you talking about?

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## silver05 (Nov 22, 2010)

Sorry, the FBQ 2496 

Basically just wondering what the display should read when you are all done. 

Mine says "run" do I leave it at that?

Thanks again


----------

